

Why solve puzzle to get BTC, How about contribute to TOR - mko_io

In the meanwhile in China, All the google&#x27;s service, has been banned by GFW(national firewall in China) for a about month, And even Dropbox is banned today. People in China live in a miserable live. someplace VPN is also not useable, all the developer in China are using ShadowSock as their way to access the world.&lt;p&gt;I have an idea, since I&#x27;m a big fan of Bitcoin. Why change solving math puzzle to get BTC, to contribute to be a node to redirect traffic, and get reward from it, something like(TOR).&lt;p&gt;Hopefully the brilliant hackers group can come up an revolution way to make the internet a true free world without boundary.
======
chatmasta
I'm working with a couple of other researchers on this exact concept. We're
calling it TorCoin. I submitted it to HN a few weeks ago and it was at #1 on
the front page. You can read the paper here [1] and the HN discussion here
[2].

[1]
[http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/papers/hotpets14-torpath.pd...](http://dedis.cs.yale.edu/dissent/papers/hotpets14-torpath.pdf)

[2]
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7r4osQgWVqKTHdxTlowUVpsVmJ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7r4osQgWVqKTHdxTlowUVpsVmJRcjF3Y3dtcTVscFhEaW5F)

------
mko_io
@chatmasta, Thanks very much for your links, I'm so exciting to check it out.

